# Zusammenfassung des Vorschlages einer Verordnung des EU-Parlamentes



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni







*Zusammenfassung des Vorschlages einer Verordnung des EU-Parlamentes mit technischen Maßnahmen für die Erhaltung der Fischereiressourcen und den Schutz der Meeresressourcen​**zur Änderung der Verordnungen (EG) Nr. 1967/2006,  (EG) Nr. 1098/2007 und (EG) Nr. 1224/2009 des Europäischen Rates und (EU) Nr. 1343/2011 und (EU) Nr.
 13380/2013 des Europäischen Parlaments und des Rates sowie zur Aufhebung der Verordnungen (EG) 894/97, (EG) Nr.
 850/)(, (EG) Nr. 2549/200, (EG) Nr. 254/2002, (EG) Nr.
 812/2004 und (EG) Nr. 2187/2005 des Rates​*
*Redaktion:*
Da wir nicht davon ausgehen, dass der DAFV in seiner Verantwortung für Europapolitische Aspekte des Angelns in Deutschland diese Punkte kennt oder öffentlich macht, hier eine Zusammenfassung aus dem entsprechenden EU-Dokument für interessierte Angler und Landesverbandler.

Einer leichteren, weiteren Einschränkung auch der Freizeitfischerei in den Meeren der EU wurde damit der Weg geebnet.

In wie weit und ob überhaupt der DAFV hier tätig wird, ist rein spekulativ.

*Gesamtdokument für Interessierte:*
https://www.parlament.gv.at/PAKT/EU/XXV/EU/14/17/EU_141798/imfname_10716355.pdf 

Auszüge
*KAPITEL I
ALLGEMEINE BESTIMMUNGEN*
Diese Verordnung enthält technische Maßnahmen zu folgenden Aspekten:
a) Fang und Anlandung von Fischereiressourcen, […]
b) Einsatz von Fanggeräten und […];
c)	Wechselwirkungen zwischen Fischereitätigkeiten und Meeresökosystemen.

*Anwendungsbereich*
(1)	Diese Verordnung gilt für die Tätigkeiten von Fischereifahrzeugen der Union und – unbeschadet der vorrangigen Zuständigkeit des Flaggenstaats – von Staatsbürgern der Mitgliedstaaten in den Fischereizonen gemäß Artikel 5 sowie von Fischereifahrzeugen, die die Flagge eines Drittlands führen oder in einem Drittland registriert sind, wenn sie in Unionsgewässern tätig sind.

_(2)	[…]In den Fällen, in denen die Freizeitfischerei sich in einer bestimmten Region erheblich auswirkt, kann in einem gemäß Artikel*18 erlassenen delegierten Rechtsakt vorgesehen werden, dass die einschlägigen Teile der Artikel*11, 12, 13 oder 14 oder Teil*A der Anhänge*V bis*X oder Teil*C der Anhänge*V bis*X auch für die Freizeitfischerei gelten. Artikel*7 gilt in allen Fällen._

Die vorher zitierten Artikel 
*7*
Verbotene Fanggeräte und Fangmethoden
Folgende Methoden sind beim Fang oder der Ernte von Meerestieren verboten:
a) Giftige, betäubende oder ätzende Stoffe;
b) elektrischer Strom, sofern in dieser Verordnung oder einem anderen Rechtsakt der Union nichts anderes vorgesehen ist. Weitere Ausnahmeregelungen können in einem gemäß Artikel*18 erlassenen delegierten Rechtsakt vorgesehen werden, wenn die Fangmethode Vorteile für den Erhalt der biologischen Meeresressourcen hat, die denen der bestehenden Fangmethoden mindestens gleichwertig sind;
c) Sprengstoff;
d) Presslufthämmer oder andere Schlaginstrumente;
e) gezogene Geräte für die Ernte roter Korallen oder anderer Arten von Korallen oder korallenähnlichen Organismen;
f) Andreaskreuze und ähnliche Geräte insbesondere zur Ernte roter Korallen oder anderer Arten von Korallen oder korallenähnlichen Organismen;
g) Geschosse jeglicher Art, ausgenommen solche, die bei der Ernte in Aquakultur gewonnener Fische verwendet werden, tragbare Harpunen und Harpunengewehre;
h)	[…]

*11*
(1)	Es ist verboten, die in Anhang*IV der Richtlinie 92/43/EWG aufgeführten Fisch- oder Schalentierarten [...] zu befischen, an Bord zu behalten, umzuladen oder anzulanden, es sei denn, es [...] gelten Ausnahmeregelungen gemäß Artikel*16 der genannten Richtlinie.
(2)	Zusätzlich zu den in Absatz*1 genannten Arten ist es Unionsschiffen verboten, die in Anhang I aufgeführten Arten oder Arten, deren Befischung gemäß anderen Rechtsakten der Union verboten ist, zu befischen, an Bord zu behalten, umzuladen, anzulanden, zu lagern, zu verkaufen, feilzuhalten oder zum Verkauf anzubieten.
(3)	Als Beifang gefangenen Exemplaren der in den Absätzen 1 und 2 genannten Arten darf kein Leid zugefügt werden, und sie müssen umgehend wieder ins Meer zurückgeworfen werden.
(4)	Zeigen die besten verfügbaren wissenschaftlichen Gutachten, dass die Liste in Anhang*I [...] zu ändern ist [...], wird der Kommission die Befugnis übertragen, solche Änderungen im Wege delegierter Rechtsakte gemäß Artikel*32 zu verabschieden.
(5)	Die gemäß Absatz*4 dieses Artikels verabschiedeten Maßnahmen zielen darauf ab, die in Artikel*4 Absatz*1 Buchstabe*b festgelegte Zielvorgabe zu erreichen; dabei können internationale Übereinkünfte zum Schutz empfindlicher Arten berücksichtigt werden.

*12*
Beifänge von Meeressäugetieren, Seevögeln und Meeresreptilien
(1)	Es ist verboten, die in den Anhängen*II und*IV der Richtlinie 92/43/EWG aufgeführten Meeressäugetiere und Meeresreptilien sowie die unter die Richtlinie 2009/147/EG fallenden Arten von Seevögeln [...] zu befischen, an Bord zu behalten, umzuladen oder anzulanden.
(2)	Als Beifang gefangenen Exemplaren der in Absatz 1 genannten Arten darf kein Leid zugefügt werden, und sie müssen umgehend freigesetzt werden.
(3)	Ungeachtet der Absätze*1 und*2 ist es erlaubt, die in Absatz*1 genannten, als Beifang gefangenen Meerestiere, an Bord zu behalten, umzuladen oder anzulanden, sofern dies erforderlich ist, um die Erholung von Einzeltieren zu unterstützen und die wissenschaftliche Untersuchung unbeabsichtigt getöteter Exemplare zu ermöglichen, und sofern die zuständigen nationalen Behörden im Voraus umfassend informiert wurden.
(4)	Auf der Grundlage der besten verfügbaren wissenschaftlichen Gutachten kann ein Mitgliedstaat für Schiffe unter seiner Flagge Schutzmaßnahmen oder Beschränkungen des Einsatzes bestimmter Fanggeräte [...] vorsehen. Durch diese Maßnahmen sollen Fänge der in Absatz 1 genannten Arten oder anderer empfindlicher Arten minimiert und, sofern möglich, ganz unterbunden werden, wobei die Maßnahmen mit den in Artikel 2 der Verordnung (EU) Nr. 1380/2013 festgelegten Zielen im Einklang stehen und mindestens so streng sein müssen wie nach dem Unionsrecht geltende technische Maßnahmen.
(5)	Die gemäß Absatz 4 dieses Artikels verabschiedeten Maßnahmen zielen darauf ab, die in Artikel 4 Absatz 1 Buchstabe b festgelegte Zielvorgabe zu erreichen. Die Mitgliedstaaten unterrichten die anderen betroffenen Mitgliedstaaten zu Kontrollzwecken über die nach Absatz 4 erlassenen Bestimmungen. Darüber hinaus machen sie zweckdienliche Informationen über diese Maßnahmen öffentlich zugänglich.

*13*
Schutz empfindlicher Lebensräume, einschließlich empfindlicher Meeresökosysteme
(1)	Es ist verboten, die in Anhang II aufgeführten Fanggeräte in den im selben Anhang genannten Gebieten einzusetzen.
(2)	Wird in den besten verfügbaren wissenschaftlichen Gutachten empfohlen, die Liste der Gebiete in Anhang II zu ändern [...], wird der Kommission die Befugnis übertragen, solche Änderungen im Wege delegierter Rechtsakte gemäß dem Verfahren nach Artikel 11 Absätze*2 und 3 der Verordnung (EU) Nr. 1380/2013 zu verabschieden. Bei der Verabschiedung solcher Änderungen legt die Kommission besonderes Augenmerk darauf, die negativen Auswirkungen der Verlagerung von Fischereitätigkeiten in andere empfindliche Gebiete einzudämmen.
(3)	Befinden sich in den Gewässern unter der Hoheit oder Gerichtsbarkeit eines Mitgliedstaats solche Lebensräume im Sinne von Absatz*1 oder andere empfindliche Lebensräume, kann dieser Mitgliedstaat gemäß dem Verfahren nach Artikel 11 Absatz*2 der Verordnung (EU) Nr.*1380/2013 Sperrgebiete einrichten oder andere Erhaltungsmaßnahmen zum Schutz dieser Lebensräume im Sinne des Artikels*11 Absatz*1 der genannten Verordnung ergreifen. Diese Maßnahmen müssen mit den Zielen des Artikels 2 der Verordnung (EU) Nr. 1380/2013 vereinbar und wenigstens ebenso streng sein wie Maßnahmen nach Unionsrecht.
(4)	Die gemäß den Absätzen 2 und 3 dieses Artikels verabschiedeten Maßnahmen zielen darauf ab, die in Artikel 4 Absatz 1 Buchstabe*c festgelegte Zielvorgabe zu erreichen.

*14*
Mindestreferenzgrößen für die Bestandserhaltung
(1)	Die in Teil A der Anhänge V bis X dieser Verordnung festgelegten Mindestreferenzgrößen für die Bestandserhaltung von Meerestieren gelten, um
a) junge Meerestiere gemäß Artikel 15 Absätze 11 und 12 der Verordnung (EU) Nr.*1380/2013 zu schützen;
b) Bestandsauffüllungsgebiete gemäß Artikel 8 der Verordnung (EU) Nr. 1380/2013 einzurichten;
c) gemäß Artikel*47 Absatz*2 der Verordnung (EU) Nr.*1379/2013 Mindestvermarktungsgrößen darzustellen.
(2)	Die Größe eines Meerestiers wird nach den Bestimmungen gemäß Anhang IV gemessen.
(3)	Gibt es für eine Art mehr als eine Methode zur Messung der Größe eines Meerestieres, so gilt für ein Exemplar, dass es die Mindestreferenzgröße für die Bestandserhaltung erreicht, wenn die durch eine dieser Methoden gemessene Größe der Mindestreferenzgröße für die Bestandserhaltung entspricht oder darüber liegt.
(xx.)	Hummer, Langusten, Muscheln und Schnecken der Arten, für die in den Anhängen*V bis VII Mindestreferenzgröße für die Bestandserhaltung festgelegt sind, dürfen nur ganz an Bord behalten und angelandet werden.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zusammenfassung des Vorschlages einer Verordnung des EU-Parlamentes*

Damit schafft sich die EU die Rechtgrundlage, Einschränkungen auch für Angler vorzunehmen, die bisher beim Baglimit Wolfsbarsch und Dorsch eigentlich nicht gegeben waren, da bisher die EU nur die Berufsfischerei zu regulieren hatte und die Mitgliedsländer für Angler zuständig waren.

Welche Gefahren das auch für deutsche Meeresangler birgt, brauche ich da wohl nicht weiter zu erläutern.

und - bevor einer "meckert" deswegen:
"Neue" Verordnung kann missverstanden werden...

Die Verordnung über technische Maßnahmen gibt es schon seit Beginn gemeinsamer europäischer Fischereipolitik, sie wird jetzt nur im Zuge der letzten Reform der GFP überarbeitet. Der Vorgang läuft auch schon einige Jahre. „Neue“ Verordnung trifft es also nicht genau, neu ist die Änderung jetzt mit Einbeziehung der Freizeitfischerei.


----------



## Honeyball (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zusammenfassung des Vorschlages einer Verordnung des EU-Parlamentes*

Vielleicht steckt darin sogar ein klein wenig Chance für Deutschland.
Denn während unsere abnickendern Naturschutzverbände unter der Angelfischerflagge eher proaktiv sich für Einschränkungen der Angler stark machen, gibt es ja z.B. in Dänemark, Schweden und Polen durchaus engagierte Gruppierungen, an denen vorbei derartige Beschlüsse nicht so ohne weiteres gefasst werden können. Und für unsere Kutterkapitäne ist es ja zumindest ein winziger Lichtblick, Fanggründe anfahren zu können, auf die die von Anglerverbänden ungehemmte bzw. sogar noch unterstützte menschenverbannende Naturpolitik in Deutschland keinen direkten Einfluss nehmen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zusammenfassung des Vorschlages einer Verordnung des EU-Parlamentes*

Schweden kannste vergessen, da sind Angel- und Fischereiverbände noch schützerischer als bei uns..


----------



## Honeyball (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zusammenfassung des Vorschlages einer Verordnung des EU-Parlamentes*

Echt? Geht das?:m

Dann hoffe ich mal auf die Dänen! :vik:


----------

